# How's the fishing in Pensacola?



## rwr1992 (Sep 25, 2010)

I am from tampa bay and am a senior and am looking at colleges and am interesting in UWF. I wanted to know how the fishing is around there (Escambia Bay, Blackwater Bay, Redfish Cove, Big Lagoon, English Navy Cove, Santa Rosa Sound, and Pensacola Beach) and what you all catch. I've been fishing tampa bay for the past two years and have caught plenty of trout and a couple monster snook (which I know you have none of) and only a few reds along with the common catches (macks, pomp, whiting, ladyfish etc).
I wanted to know how the trout and red fisheries are there and what size you get. Also hows the beach fishing? Are there any good piers or free jetties and also the shark fishing. I've rooted around a little on the forum but wanted to know seasonally how everyone there does. By the way I would be limited to shore, wading, and maybe kayak fishing unless I can make friends with some locals with boats.
Thanks to anyone who replies with some info!
-Reid


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

do a search of the local reports on here...and all questions will be anwsered


----------

